# Svendborg Maersk



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

The container vessel Svendborg Maersk, during very rough weather in the Bay of Biscay, lost a significant number of containers over board.
On Friday 14 February the container vessel Svendborg Maersk, during very rough weather in the Bay of Biscay, lost a significant number of containers. The crew is safe and accounted for. Due to safety precautions it was not possible to assess the amount of lost containers before the ship was alongside in the port and daylight had broken. The vessel called the port of Malaga on Monday evening 17 February for re-stowage of the collapsed stacks and repair of various equipment hit by shifted containers. The following examination by cargo surveyors onsite showed that around 520 containers have been lost over board. Around 85% of those lost containers were empty. Moreover, none of the containers lost over board held dangerous goods. Weather conditions at the time of the incident were severe with wind blowing 60 knots and waves reaching 10 m. Local maritime authorities were informed about the incident and nautical warning broadcasted about floating containers. Minor damages are reported to the vessel. The destination port was Colombo, Sri Lanka. 



“The total number of lost containers turned out to be even worse than we feared. Svendborg Maersk experienced extreme weather conditions, but also unexpectedly forceful impact on its movements. We will now carefully examine our procedures to see if they need correction in order to avoid similar incidents in the future. As of now we remain focused on supporting our vessel crew and are dedicated to getting correct information about lost or delayed cargo to our customers and ultimately get the ship back in service as soon as possible” says Palle Laursen, Vice President of Operations, Maersk Line. 



Maersk Line customers service representatives will keep customers informed of the status of their cargo as soon as it has been accurately assessed which units have been lost and which have suffered damages.


----------



## gde (Jul 5, 2008)

It now makes you wonder just how many steel containers are lying around in all the oceans.God help a small boat hitting a floating container in the dark.................


----------



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

gde said:


> It now makes you wonder just how many steel containers are lying around in all the oceans.God help a small boat hitting a floating container in the dark.................


There is a new film just about that idea

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lk_R04LfUQU


----------



## submarine (Aug 18, 2008)

Just a thought. How long does it take for 20 or 40 empty containers to sink and become artificial reefs rather than navigation hazards.
Dave


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm sure many will have noticed that this incident occurred on the same date, as the tragic accident in the channel aboard the Marco Polo. 
With the severe gales affecting such a large (and busy) shipping area, I wonder if other incidents may yet be reported.

Ron.


----------



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

Pictures Here

http://barcosenmalaga.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

Couriosly forward section of deck cargo is intact. Only center and aft sections were afected. I guess the reason could be related with the fact that container stacks of eight tiers are excesive in winter. Perhaps shippers must think in some limits for the stowage high when weather forecast is really bad.


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

gCaptain published the following today:-

The U.K. Maritime and Coast Guard Agency is warning mariners to keep a close watch for shipping containers floating in the English Channel after hundreds of boxes fell from the deck of a Maersk cargo ship last week.

An update Friday from the MCA has requested members of the public and ships to report any containers seen floating in or near the English Channel after the containership Svendborg Maersk ran into some nasty weather -as in 60 knot winds and 10 meter waves nasty- as it crossed the northern stretches of the Bay of Biscay.

Earlier this week, Maersk Line said that as many as 520 containers had been lost from the deck of the ship as she sailed through the Bay of Biscay on her way to Colombo, Sri Lanka. Maersk Line noted that that 85 percent of the containers were empty and that none of the filled containers carried hazardous materials.

The MCA says that it believes that most of the containers sank in French waters about 75 nautical miles south west of Lands End. The MCA is currently conducting overflights of U.K. waters and so far three containers have been spotted, one of which is off Start Point, Devon and the other two in mid-Channel. Additional overflights are to be conducted over the weekend, the MCA said.

Ships passing through the English Channel have been warned and asked to report any sightings.

Data from the World Shipping Council, whose members represent 90 percent of the world’s container ship capacity, says that a average of 350 containers fall from ships every year, although that number does not account for “catastrophic events”. The WSC does note that total industry losses obviously vary from year to year, but it believes the real number is well below the 2,000 to 10,000 per year that is regularly quoted by the public.

In 2013, the MOL Comfort was carrying 7,041 TEUs when it sank in the Indian Ocean, but how many of those were recovered has not been released. Just saying…


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I guess the Cornish are busy with their own water problems otherwise I'd remind them that containers can't be lured onto the beach with misleading lights!


----------



## BeerSailor (Oct 18, 2006)

Container ashore at Seaton (East Devon) is breaking up and thousands of cigarettes washing out. The vultures have descended but don't rush down here, the police have cordoned off the area and are picking up what they can.


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Saw a pic of the Emma Maersk with containers stacked nine high.
Bit out of touch myself but would ask if methods, types of lashings have changed as loads and heights increased?
Would suggest that, if the same old twist locks are used, albeit supported by lashings, then forces on them would increase considerably as heights increase.


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Another one has been spotted - I must keep an eye out!!

http://www.torquayheraldexpress.co.uk/Police-patrol-southern-Devon-beach-tonnes-washed/story-20685988-detail/story.html


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day dereckhore.sm,today.02:14.re:svendborg maersk.great clip.**** all round.regards ben27


----------

